# Classical music that change your life & you can't live whiteout all era ???



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i hope it wont be tedieous and exhaustive, but im insomniac so it should ain't be a problem to write for 3 hours (just kidding)

Ars antiqua :ensemble cosmedin on naxos,Adémard de Chabbannes,


ars vetus: Adam de la Halle, Hildegard von Bingen,, Alphonso El Sabio, Neidhhhart von Reutel

Ars nova: lanndini, Bologna, machaut, vitry

Ars subtilior : Solage, Mattheo de Perrugia

Early renaissance: Binnchois, Ockegheem, ,isaac,Josquin

Mid renaissance: almost every franco-flemish that exist is worth checking , im bias, but if i had to choose favorite composer (what iif someone pull a gun on me and ask tell me your favorite franco-flemish composer, and i had to choose highly hypotetic but funny) i would says whiteout esitation:Crécquillon,Gombert,Phinot,Manchcourt ,vaet,Guyot (so far im impress)

Now what about late renaissance:Gesualdo(this one easy, you probably knew i would answer this,Luzzaschi,, Pallestrina,Merulo(especially is rare vocal music motets) but is organ work is awesome too

Baroque Monteverdi /J.S Bach = equal

Jean pancrace Royer: for an energic playing of harpsicords quite good,Wiess lute

later days: Brahms ,Zemlinsky, romantic era?

Serrialist and semi serrial:Schoenberg , Messiaen

Modern: too mutch to site all does Bartok stand out supreme, stravinsky, 



Futuriist Nikolai Obhukov,, Arthur Lourié, Mossolov,,Mussorgsky from poland are slavic catholic brothers i would says Penderecki , Baird,Lutoslwasky

American composers: Ruggles,, Ives ,Piston, Crumbs,Hovhhhaness,Creston,Varese

Japanese and asian composer: first and formemost out of respect for japanese and other asian nation, i seperated em, since some japanese dont want to be consider asian, so out oof respect for them i will seperated em.

Japanese Hosokawa(he remind me strangely of italian composer scelsi), Akutagawa, Ifukube, mayuzumi and especialy Matsudaira hudge respect for the man, he craft classical that sound very japanese , traditional and did not americanized is soundz he remain a proud japanese.

China Ge Gan--ru The Fall of Bagdad modern work, XU Shuya(because is music is bold and daring avant-garde)

Korean Ysang Yung his music for harp iis pure magic of far east

I forgot a lot of composers and nations im sorry but the post long enought,,, oh i almost forgot in french modern futurist nowaday composer :Tristan Murai Les Nuages de Magellan

So these were my two cents , what yours?


----------

